# Aspiration of Ovarian cyst



## Cuteyr (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi,

Please suggest the codes for the below report

I am confused with 
10022 and 76942
or
49406
or 
any other alternative code
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Patient's right lower abdomen was prepped and draped in sterile fashion. 5 ml of 1% lidocaine was applied for local anesthesia.
.............

Under direct CT fluoroscopic guidance a 6 french catheter is advanced over the wire and placed in the center of the intrapelvic ovarian cyst.
Approximate 750 ml of serous fluid was removed. 
Samples were sent to laboratory for further evaluation.
The catheter was removed and hemostasis achieved with manual compression.

Successful CT-guided aspiration of intrapelvic cyst as described.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks in advance


----------



## nsteinhauser (Aug 19, 2015)

Have you looked at 58805?


----------

